# Missouri MNT???



## turtle2778

Hiya peeps, I recently moved to Springfield and would love to get a MNT group together. It would be great if we could get together once a month and put together some amazing stuff. Let me know if you are interested and any projects you would like to do. If there are other people from other states close by please feel free to come join us. Nothing says it just has to be just Missouri. Lets all get together and make some amazing Halloween props for the 2013 season.


----------



## Undertaker

That'll work...count me in!


----------



## wormyt

I would love to where at in Springfield??? I travel there several times. I am just here in Waynesville which is an hour away.


----------



## turtle2778

I'm on the Southside I think they call it Wormy and thats awesome UT.  Super excited!!


----------



## bourno

Well, you are getting closer to Nebraska, but still a good distance off though.

Guess, will see you at the next Kreepfest in Harrisonville, next August


----------



## turtle2778

Aww Wes, you know the MNT will only be AWESOME if YOU come and show us how to make all your AMAZING props.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I'm not that far away, I would probably be in, depending on the timing of it. Plus I could run on down south and see my Dad in Arkansas


----------



## turtle2778

Well it sounds like we have some interest. WOOOT!!!  What about a date and some project ideas? I would love to start it in January and try and do something each month. Hell anything with movement I would love to take a look at. I think I may have too much movement in a really small space, but I love making them LOL. I guess I'll just need to use more of my yard next year for my graveyard scene and use the back for the rest of the spooky stuff. Anything using wiper motors or shiatsu motors. Making hands, feet and heads for props would be cool too. I don't know what do you guys wanna do??? I can't wait to get started.


----------



## SuperCreep31

i may be interested.. all depends on the date and things like that.. i'm down in st. charles so i believe i'm a few hours away...? ill have to check


----------



## turtle2778

Had a couple stop by and look at our display last night. They do a Halloween light display using LOR. So I invited them to join our MNT in January and they were stoked. Hopefully they will join us to make something great. Looking forward to seeing you guys. Lets get a project list going and then in December we can decide on a date.


----------



## Undertaker

We need to try to get everybody in the chat room some nite to decide on a date. let me know what ya think.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay that sounds good UT. What are you thinking for projects? For the first one I think it would be nice to do something all together that way we could all help each other out with any problems we might have.


----------



## Undertaker

Sounds good to me....It doesnt really matter what we do...maybe we can take a vote as to what the first one should be. Just let me know...if I dont know how to do it, Im sure I can bs my way thru....lol!


----------



## turtle2778

How about we try and make a talking skull? Just a basic mouth servo run with a prop controller? Im trying to work my way into the 3 axis skull and who doesnt need a talking prop right??


----------



## Undertaker

That'll work...I could use one for my witch


----------



## turtle2778

Okay haunters lets pick a date and a project for January!!


----------



## turtle2778

Alright we have a meeting place and date set up.... February 23rd at noon. PM me for the address of the studio please. We are going to try and have meetings on the 3rd Saturday of each month after that. Our first project will be the head popper prop which I will be running this month. Feel free to bring anything you have made that you would like to do a demo of so we can set things up for future months. Thanks guys I can't wait to see you soon


----------



## bransonhauntedhills

I can't wait until the 23rd. It will be my first official make and take! Wooo hooooo.


----------



## turtle2778

Excited to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## turtle2778

Had a great time. See you guys in March


----------



## Undertaker

Wish I coulda made it .....maybe next time


----------



## MapThePlanet

Wish I could have too, as you know, the weather just didn't cooperate. How about some pictures??


----------



## deathstaste

*let me know*

let me know next time I might make it


----------



## turtle2778

March 16th is the next meeting. Not sure what we are doing yet, but when I know you'll know  Hope to see you all at the next one.


----------



## turtle2778

Well May marked our 4th meeting and we had a great time Touring the HOTEL OF TERROR here in Springfield, MO. We had Pickleman, Evil Elizabeth, Metal Head and his wife (sorry I couldn't remember your name) their families and a group from the Springfield Paranormal Society (didn't know we had one of those, but I am going to check into it) Mike Bachman all the way from St. Joe, plus our usual crew. 

I don't know about the others, but Peanut and I got some great ideas for things we can use for our beginners walk through. It will be small to start, but our little walk through is gunna kick A$$. Thanks to the Hotel of Terror for allowing us a back stage look at a professional haunt that has been in operation for over 30 years. 

We are looking for more MNT ideas for July and beyond. We would love some computer or pnuematics guru to come and show us how to update our haunts. Any one in the MO or surrounding areas that would be willing to help us out please let us know. I know we can put someone up at our house. If you don't mind sleeping in a kids room that is. 

Feel free to PM me for any info or look at our FB page "SOMO Haunt Group" or SOMO MNT post here on HF for details on the next MNT in June.


----------



## Evilizabeth

Be sure to check out the group's website at
:jol: www.somohaunt.com! :jol:​


----------



## turtle2778

You are AWESOME for doing that Evilizabeth!!!


----------



## tbishop

My husband and I live in KC MO and would loveo to get a groug togeether, we will be going in Aug to the Kreepfest and hope to see everyone there. I cant wait fot the Zombie Prom. It shoud be fun.


----------

